# "Riled About Rail" - another CNN opinion piece



## SCrails (Apr 22, 2011)

This piece is written by Steven Harrod, who teaches operations management at the University of Dayton:

http://www.cnn.com/2011/OPINION/04/21/harrod.high.speed.rail.trains/?hpt=T2


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 22, 2011)

SCrails said:


> This piece is written by Steven Harrod, who teaches operations management at the University of Dayton:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2....trains/?hpt=T2


Already being discussed *HERE*.


----------

